# Persian New Year



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Season of celebration! :clap2:

Happy Persian New Year and beginning of another Spring 

Health, wealth, peace and love to all! :hug:


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Persia?


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

|James| said:


> Persia?


You know the giant country covering all the way from the Gulf to Russia?! It's Iran!  Its culture, language, race, tradition, history .... is reffered to as Persian. 

something similar to Irish and Gaelic.


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Melody said:


> Season of celebration! :clap2:
> 
> Happy Persian New Year and beginning of another Spring
> 
> ...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Melody said:


> You know the giant country covering all the way from the Gulf to Russia?! It's Iran!  Its culture, language, race, tradition, history .... is reffered to as Persian.
> 
> something similar to Irish and Gaelic.


It is because the area/country used to be called Persia, Gaelic is a language spoken in ireland and bits of Sctoland


----------

